# Hello from Australia



## RedFoxHill (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Just popping in to say hello.

I've been reading here for a couple of weeks as I'm in limbo over something (have posted elsewhere re this!).

I'm from Victoria in Australia, female, and have been in a relationship for around 3 years. Been married before a couple of times, and also been through more than one abusive relationship.

I'm still a work in progress.... learning how to set boundaries, take action on red flags, prioritise my own needs, and create the life I want.

I'm a primary school teacher, and do lots of amateur theater performing in my spare time (singing, dancing, acting).

I was SO happy to find this forum and read through the experiences and journeys of others.

Cheers,

Red Fox.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello from New South Wales.


----------



## RedFoxHill (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello, Personal.

Thank you for your replies over on my thread. :smile2:

Good to meet another Aussie here!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello from Massachusetts.Your name reminded me that I lived in a place called Redfoxhill for a little while.It wasn't in Australia though.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello from the US. Nice to see another "noob" here


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

How can we drive you crazy?

Me? Dust in the wind.....somewhere in Ireland at the moment.

Between two Queens, one Red with a murderous heart.

The other? Still unfolding. I see Blood on the Risers.

A step-and-a-half ahead of the Moderators.

The Hounds of the Baskervilles, huge, black as coal, Saracen derived, fog loving Moor Dogs. They are after my scent.

May they choke on my silicon-cased earthly powder.


----------



## RedFoxHill (Sep 23, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Hello from Massachusetts.Your name reminded me that I lived in a place called Redfoxhill for a little while.It wasn't in Australia though.


Hi Andy!

I didn't know there was a real place like that! I picked it because one of my favourite books as a youngster was The Hill of the Red Fox!

Nice to 'meet' you.


----------



## RedFoxHill (Sep 23, 2017)

VibrantWings said:


> Hello from the US. Nice to see another "noob" here



Hello Vibrant Wings!!

Good to meet you!


----------



## RedFoxHill (Sep 23, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> How can we drive you crazy?
> 
> Me? Dust in the wind.....somewhere in Ireland at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hello SunCMars. 

Those Baskerville Hounds are scary... I read that book years ago.

I'd love to visit Ireland one day.

Your posts have intrigued me as I've read around the forum.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

RedFoxHill said:


> Hi Andy!
> 
> I didn't know there was a real place like that! I picked it because one of my favourite books as a youngster was The Hill of the Red Fox!
> 
> Nice to 'meet' you.


Redfoxhill is in New Jersey.


----------

